# سؤال عن تصميم البلاطة الخرسانية اعلي الأساسات



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بالنسبة لأرضيات البدروم فهي قد تكون معرضة لأحمال عالية فقد تكون جراج للسيارات و قد يكون البدروم مع الدور الأرضي عبارة عن فيلا دوبلكس
اريد ان اعر ف متي نتركها دكة عادية و اشترطات تلك الدكةمن حيث التصميم و التنفيذ وأرتفاعات الخرسانة
ومتي نلجأ لعملها مسلحة و هل تكون طبقة واحدة من التسليح ام طبقتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و اذا كانت ارضية البدروم معرضة لأهتزازات مثل تلك الناتجة عن المكينات في الورش الصناعية او مغاسل مستشفيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟

لي سؤال اخر من فضلكم
مرفق مع المشاركة ملف لورشة صناعية صغيرة مسقطها الأفقي هو الملف المرفق يوضع بكل دور ثلاث مكينات وزن الواحدة 3 طن مسطحها 1.5*2 متر 
اسئل عن فرضيات التصميم هل يتم ادخال حمل الماكينة حمل موزع علي مساحتها مضروبا في 1.3 لتحويل الحمل الحي لحمل ديناميكي و اقوم بتغيير اماكن هذا المكينات من مكان لأخر حتي يتم الحصول علي اعلي اجهادات ممكنة؟؟؟؟؟
بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا
في انتظار مشاركتكم


----------



## احمد النجفي (22 مايو 2010)

مشكور ونطلب المزيد


----------



## م.إسلام (22 مايو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> بالنسبة لأرضيات البدروم فهي قد تكون معرضة لأحمال عالية فقد تكون جراج للسيارات و قد يكون البدروم مع الدور الأرضي عبارة عن فيلا دوبلكس
> اريد ان اعر ف متي نتركها دكة عادية و اشترطات تلك الدكةمن حيث التصميم و التنفيذ وأرتفاعات الخرسانة
> ومتي نلجأ لعملها مسلحة و هل تكون طبقة واحدة من التسليح ام طبقتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



و الله سؤالك مهم جدا و كنت لسه هعمل موضوع جديد اسأل فيه عن كتاب يتحدث عن هذه المواضيع و الصراحه اتمنى مشاركة المهندس رزق حجاوي و المهندس محي في الموضوع ده و يرشدونا لكيفية عمل ذلك , أو كتب تتحدث عن ذلك و خصوصا ال slab on grade و كيفية عمل الفواصل في البلاطات للبدروم و الورش و المستشفيات و هل هذه الفواصل تمدد وانكماش أم هبوط ؟؟ وكدا كيفية عزل هده الآلة من البنايات المجاورة والجيران بالنسبة للإهتزازات التي تصدره


----------



## baraka2003 (22 مايو 2010)

بالفعل السؤال دا برضه كان محيرني اتمني من اخواننا واستاذتنا المشاركه بهذا الموضوع نظرا لاهميته


----------



## محمد دهشورى (23 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اعتقد ان فى الحاله دى وفى حاله وجود ماكينات واحمال وهتزاز دائم ناتج عن حركه الماكينات فلاوم يكون خرسانه 
كونها عاديه او مسلحه فده على حسب الاوزان بقى الموجوده ومدى الاهتزاز الناتج عن تلك الماكينات لكن اعتقد انها افضل تكون مسلحه 
وهل الحديد طبقه ولا اتنين فده على حسب السمك يعنى لو اكتر من 16سم هيكون التسليح على طبقتين ان شاء الله
ننتظر تفصيلات اكتر من خبرائنا فى المنتدى
ان كان من توفيق فمن الله وان كان من خطا فمنى 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
المشاركة بها عدة اسئلة سأحاول الرد عليها على معظمها باذن الله


> بالنسبة لأرضيات البدروم فهي قد تكون معرضة لأحمال عالية فقد تكون جراج للسيارات و قد يكون البدروم مع الدور الأرضي عبارة عن فيلا دوبلكس
> اريد ان اعر ف متي نتركها دكة عادية و اشترطات تلك الدكةمن حيث التصميم و التنفيذ وأرتفاعات الخرسانة
> ومتي نلجأ لعملها مسلحة و هل تكون طبقة واحدة من التسليح ام طبقتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بالنسبة لارضيات البدروم=البلاطات الارضية=Slab on Grade =S.o.G فيعتمد تصميمها على الاحمال الواقعة عليها ويتم تصميمها على اساس S.O.G وخصوصا عندما تكون الااحمال عالية (ارضية مستودعات او مصانع ) وفي هذه الحالة عندما تزيد عن 20سم يتم تنفيذ شبكتي تسليح علوية وسفلية او متحركة كراجات (الصغيرة) تكون في العادة تكون السماكة بحدود 15 سم وبشبكة تسليح واحدة (توضع في الاعلى )6T10mm/Each Way اما في امباني السكنية فتكون من 10-15 سم ومسحلة بشبكة واحدة علوية 6T8mm/Each Way.
ويفضل استخدام خرسانة مسلحة لمنع حصول التشققات في الارضية اما خرسانة الدكة=خرسانة عادية plain Concrete =Mass cocrete اما قوة الخرسانة فيجب الا تقل عن 250 كغم/سم2 خصوصا لارضيات المصانع او الكراجات (حيث ان اي طبقات عزل (حماية ) مثل الايبوكسي او البولي يرثين يجب الا تقل قوة الكسر عن 250 كغم/سم اما في البلاطات التي ستم التبليط عليها فيمكن استخدام قوة كسر 200 كغم/سم2.
البلاطة تصمم على اساس SLAB ON GRADE ( يجب الا يقل الدمك للتربة اسفل البلاطة عن 95% حسب البركتور المعدل ).ويفضل رش مادة NON METALIC FIBER =hardnerعلى سطح الخرسانة واستخدام الصقل الجيد لزيادة مقاومة الخرسانة للتاكل وكذلك تقليل التشققات في الخرسانة وذلك لارضيات المصانع والكراجات.
وحسب متطلبات الكود الامريكي ACI يتم تنفيذ البلاطات الارضية كبلاطة عائمة Float Slab اي انها غير مرتبطة بالاعمدة او الجدران الداخيلة او المحيطية.





اما طريقة التنفيذ فتتم كما يلي
Joints for Concrete
Introduction
All concrete, once placed, will contract slightly during the curing process; this is the primary cause of small surface cracks that appear during the curing process. When set, concrete will expand and/or contract slightly with ambient temperature. It is therefore advisable to incorporate some form of movement joint within larger slabs, particularly those 6m x 6m in plan or larger. 
Any concrete structure that is going to require numerous movement joints, is best designed by a civil or structural engineer.
Movement joints are also useful when laying concrete within an area bounded by walls or buildings, or when an object such as a manhole cover has to be incorporated within the slab, as they allow the concrete to expand and/or contract without transferring pressure onto the other structures, causing cracks within the concrete slab, or the wall, MH cover, etc..









*Spacing*


The usual recommendation is for some form of movement joint to be created in a non-reinforced slab at a separation of approximately 30 times the slab thickness. So, for a 100mm thick slab, there should be some for of joint every 100m × 30 = 3000mm = every 3.0-3.6m and, in a 150mm slab, 150 × 30 = 4500mm = 4.5-5.4m. Naturally, there is some leeway with these calculations, and joints can be positioned to coincide with band courses or to be 'centred' within a slab for aesthetic reasons.
*Types of Joint *
*Different joints are used for differing purposes*


Expansion joints
Allow expansion AND contraction of a concrete slab without generating potentially damaging forces within the slab itself or the surrounding structures. Expansion joints are usually a complete 'gap' between adjacent bays, ie, there is a definite break in the concrete and any reinforcing steel that may be present. Where adjacent bays are 'tied' together by means of dowel bars, these dowels are sleeved in one of the bays to allow expansion to take place with generating stresses within the slab.


2- Contraction joints
Also known as 'shrinkage joints', this type of joint allows only for contraction or shrinkage of the slab, as can be anticipated during the curing process.


3- Crack control joints
As some wit once remarked, "There are only two types of concrete; that which has cracked, and that which is about to crack." Crack control joints are a partially-formed contraction joint that aims to ensure that when the concrete does crack, it cracks in a predictable manner at a precise location.
4- Construction joints
Although this type of joint is not a true movement joint, it is a commonly formed joint in concrete construction and so is included here for completeness. Construction joints can be horizontal or vertical and are formed when placement of the concrete is interrupted for some reason. It may be the end of a day's work or it may be that some other work needs to be completed before resuming the placement, but the result is the same - a 'surface' is formed as the placed concrete cures, and then fresh, plastic concrete is poured against this 'surface' as some later point in time.
*Materials for Concrete Joints*


There are numerous different materials used in forming joints in concrete slabs, but the most common are:-


Flexible board:
A fibrous, compressible, flexible board, such as 'Flexcell', It is cheap and readily available from Builders' merchants in pre-cut strips of the required depth, expressly for creating expansion joints. It is typically 12mm, 20mm or 25mm thick and the right thickness for the joint should be chosen. No joint should be wider than 30mm.
Dowels:
400-600mm long, 20-32mm in diameter and manufactured from Grade 250 steel.
Sealants:
There are three main types:- 
*§ *Hot poured, usually bituminous in origin. Not as widely used nowadays as they once were. 
*§ *cold applied - often a two-part polysulphide mix incorporating resin and curing agent such as Colpor 200 or Thioflex. Usually applied via a mastic gun and smoothed with a putty knife. The most commonly used joint sealant. 
*§ *Pre-formed elastomeric - expensive and, in trade parlance, a "right bastard" to work with. Need to be squeezed and inserted into a scrupulously clean and well-lubricated perfectly formed joint. 
The sealant is supplied in containers of various sizes, to suit the job in hand, with different sealants being used for different projects. Builders' Merchants will advise on the most appropriate sealant for a given project, if none is specified. Before applying the sealant, the joint should be thoroughly cleaned to remove any laitance, dust or other deleterious matter. Grit blasting is the preferred method of cleaning a joint prior to sealing but a blast of very carefully aimed compressed air will usually works just as well on new joints. Sealant tends to bond better to a dry joint and ought to be kept free from traffic for the first 24 hours. A temporary cover may be placed over the joint to prevent accidental trafficking.
Dowelled Joints
Where a large area is being covered with concrete, the slab is normally divided into a number of bays and adjacent bays are tied to each other by means of dowels, short lengths of steel bar embedded half in one bay and half in its neighbors.
In alternate bay construction, the dowels are positioned in the first bay and left protruding, to be concreted over when the second bay is poured. In continuous run concreting (CRCR), a highly mechanized form of concreting normally only used on the very largest projects such a major roads and runways, the dowels are auto-inserted into the concrete as it is laid and a joint wet-formed or cut as required.












The dowels should be 600mm long and manufactured from mild steel (Grade 250). In expansion joints, the dowels are 25mm diamter at 300mm centres, but for contraction joints, the dowels may be slightly shorter, 400mm in length and 20mm diameter, again at 300mm centres. It is essential that the dowels are aligned to be level with the plane of the slab and parallel to each other to avoid the creation of stresses within the slab when movement occurs.
*Dowelled Expansion Joints*
Expansion Joints consist of a flexible piece of compressible board, such as 'Flexcell', topped with a waterproof sealant and sandwiched between adjacent bays or between the concrete slab and another fixed object.
For a dowelled expansion joint, the dowel should be de-bonded to half-length to prevent it 'sticking' to the concrete and thereby limiting free movement. In heavy duty applications, such as roadways, the de-bonded half is sleeved and capped, or sheathed in plastic film, to ensure free movement. Provision must be made to support the dowels and maintain their accurate alignment while the first bay hardens.






The flexible board will need to be drilled to accommodate the dowels and the edges of the expansion joint should be arrissed to prevent spalling. Once the second bay has hardened, the expansion joint can be sealed with a suitable sealant to prvent ingress of water, salts or detritus.
*Dowelled Contraction Joints*
With dowelled contraction joints, again the dowels are de-bonded to one half. In some cases, the sleeving will extend into the first bay so that when the completed joint is formed, the steel dowel is fully insulated from any water or salts that may find their way in to the joint. The shutter has a temporary former attached at the top edge to create a gap that will eventually accommodate the joint sealant. The edge of the concrete is arrissed to prevent spalling.




Once the first bay has hardened sufficiently and the former and shuttering has been removed, the second bay can be poured. The tight joint between the adjacent bays generates a high degree of interlock between the aggregates. After a period of hardening has been allowed for the second bay, the joint can be sealed with the appropriate sealant.
*Dowelled Control Joints*
Dowelled control joints (dummy joints) are most commonly used on highway and airport runway constructions, where continuous run concrete trains are used and the dowels can be automatically inserted. 




A crack inducer at the base of the concrete slab may be incorporated and a 'starter' joint created by sawing at a critical point during the curing process or insertion of a wet-former when the concrete is placed. 
Non-dowelled Joints
Non-dowelled joints tend only to be found in light-use applications, such as residential paths, patios and driveways. There is a good argument for all joints to be dowelled unless there are extenuating circumstances, but site practice and tradition tends to follow the simplest, cheapest option when left to its own devices.
*Expansion Joints*
Non-dowelled expansion joints are not particularly common between two new concrete bays, but they are occasionally encountered as the joint between a new concrete slab and another fixed feature, such as a wall, as the wall (or other feature) is not capable of being dowelled. This series of 3 diagrams illustrates the formation of an expansion joint between two new slabs, but the same principles apply for constructing an expansion joint between a wall and a slab.






The flexible strips should be placed vertically against a solid edge, such as a wall or to the face of an already cast concrete slab and are typically set 30mm below the finished surface level of the concrete to accommodate the sealant and a bond-breaker, if one is specified. A temporary filler strip may be positioned on top of the flexi-board to keep the joint free of concrete during placement. This temporary filler strip is removed once the concrete has hardened to reveal the required gap for the sealant.




The top of the joint should be sealed with an appropriate sealant which is left slightly lower than the top of the joint. 
When sealing an expansion joint between a slab and a wall, a cold-pour sealant applied via a mastic gun is the easiest option.
*Contraction Joints*
Contraction joints are the simplest of joints in that they are basically a break in the concrete and the reinforcement created to allow the natural shrinkage of concrete (because of curing and/or temperature change) to take place without generating crack-inducing tensile forces within the slab. 






They are formed by embedding a 25×25mm timber or plastic joint-former into the still wet concrete, then removing it once hardening has taken place, and filling the void with a suitable sealant.
*Crack Control Joints (Dummy Joints)*
This type of joint is most commonly encountered on Pattern Imprinted Concrete paving, 
particularly residential driveways and patios



. 
For creation during construction, the control joints may be pre-formed using a timber strip and/or a Grooving Trowel. The inclusion of a crack inducer will help ensure cracking takes place in exactly the right place. Depending on the type of joint required, additional work may be necessary once the concrete has cured. If a timber or other temporary former has been used to create the wet-formed joint, it should be removed and the joint sealed with a suitable sealant, usually a polysulphide such as Thioflex.
Sawn joints are normally cut a week or more after sealing, so that the concrete will have had a reasonable amount of time to cure and avoid 'spalling' at the cut edges, and for the sealant to protect the surface from the concrete dust. On no account should concrete dust be allowed to rest on the surface for any length of time as it will set and could damage the surface when forcibly removed.
They are cut into the cured pavement using a power saw with diamond-blade, and should be between 25% and 33% of the depth of the slab. A trolley-mounted floor saw will ensure a neat and true cut is made; hand-held cut-off saws have a tendency to 'wobble' during the cutting operation, giving a cut with all the straightness of a dog's back leg. If a hand-held cut-off saw is the only option, a suitable guide rail should be used to keep the cut straight and true.
*Construction Joints*
As mentioned above, Construction Joints are breaks in the continuity of a concrete structure, rather than control features, such as Expansion, Contraction or Crack Control Joints, that is, they are there through necessity rather than because of any critical engineering consideration.
*Simple Vertical Construction Joint*
The most common reason for the existence of a Construction joint is the cessation of work for the day. Consider a large slab that is being poured as part of a road scheme: work cannot continue 24 hours per day, and so, when the end of a working shift is reach, the pour comes to an end, and this end, often known as a 'Stop End', 'Stunt End' or 'Day Joint', needs to be relatively neat and tidy so that work can be continued the following day, continuing on from the previous day's Stop End. The simplest form of a Construction Joint in such a scenario is shown opposite.
In some situations, it may be preferable to 'lock together' the slab across the construction joint in such a way that shearing forces can be transferred across the joint. Often, this would be done by means of some form of dowelled joint as described above, but an alternative is to use what is known as a 'Joggle Joint'.
There are various types or shapes of joggle joints. Some create a basic 'overlap' joint, and some may be square, rather than trapezoidal, but the simplest type, the one we've used most often, is shown here. 
With this type of construction joint, a "trapezoidal key" is created in the stop end by using a 'former' attached to the stop end shuttering.
The former, which needs to be removed to facilitate subsequent pours, is often a shaped and planed length of timber, nailed to the shutter and painted with Mould Release Agent (Soap Oil). 
Once placement resumes, plastic concrete flows into the void created by the former and the new work is 'tied' to that of the previous day.
*Construction Joint with Starter Bars*
Another fairly common construction joint utilises what are known as 'Starter Bars' to tie together separate pours. The Starter Bars are usually 600mm long and 12-20mm diameter steel dowels, although, in some cases, steel mesh may be used. The bars, usually at 450-600mm centres, are inserted into the plastic stop end to half their depth at the end of the day. The follow-on work, when it happens, encases the protruding half of the dowels, thereby locking together the two bays. 
It may appear that this type of joint is remarkably similar to the dowelled expansion joint illustrated above, but it should be noted that no accommodation has been made for expansion or other movement, and that this is a significantly inferior joint, from an engineer's point of view, to that shown previously.






While the value of this particular form of joint with starter bars may be less obvious on horizontal slabwork, its use is a regular feature of vertical masonry, where a concrete wall or retainer may need to be poured in a number of sections or 'lifts', with each section tied to the previous for structural integrity. 
When used on vertical structures, the joint itself is, naturally horizontal, and may accrue standing water or laitance if left exposed to the elements for any period of time. It is therefore essential that the surface of the joint is thoroughly cleaned with a wire brush or a scabbler tool prior to the placement of subsequent lifts.
*Simple Horizontal Construction Joint*
This type of construction joint is most commonly found in minor civil engineering works. the example shown here is from the construction of a manhole chamber. The base concrete is placed first, and may be left for a period of time or may have the first chamber section placed and levelled, or one or two courses of engineering brickwork laid more or less immediately. Some time later, the channel and its immediate haunching may be placed, further chamber sections or brickwork added as required to bring up the chamber to _soffit level_, and the external haunching concrete put in place. This will result is a simple, horizontal construction joint at the interface of the two phases of work.






​


> و اذا كانت ارضية البدروم معرضة لأهتزازات مثل تلك الناتجة عن المكينات في الورش الصناعية او مغاسل مستشفيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟


بالنسبة للارضيات التي تحمل ماكنات صناعية كبيرة فيفضل عمل قواعد لها منفصلة تماما عن البلاطة الارضية ويكون لها تصميم خاص وللمزيد حول هذا الموضوع يمكن الرجوع للكتاب التالي
Handbook of Machine Foundations - Srinavaslu Vaidyanathan
http://www.4shared.com/document/1azr...oundation.html
اماالمعدات قليلة الوزن فيتم عمل القاعدة لها فوق البلاطة الارضية بحيث ترتفع بحدود 15-25 سم.


> مرفق مع المشاركة ملف لورشة صناعية صغيرة مسقطها الأفقي هو الملف المرفق يوضع بكل دور ثلاث مكينات وزن الواحدة 3 طن مسطحها 1.5*2 متر
> اسئل عن فرضيات التصميم هل يتم ادخال حمل الماكينة حمل موزع علي مساحتها مضروبا في 1.3 لتحويل الحمل الحي لحمل ديناميكي و اقوم بتغيير اماكن هذا المكينات من مكان لأخر حتي يتم الحصول علي اعلي اجهادات ممكنة؟؟؟؟؟


يتم تنفيذ القاعدة بشكل منفصل تماما على البلاطة Float Foundation لمنع انتقال الاهتزازات او الصوت من طابق لاخر.
وان شاءالله في اقرب فرصة اقدم دراسة كاملة لتصميم بلاطات المصانع والكراجات مع كافة التفاصيل لها والمواد المستخدمة في انهاء الارضيات finishing


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (23 مايو 2010)

المهندس رزق حجاوي أجاب على كل الأسئلة بشرح وافي تماما
وأحب أن أضيف فقط اجابة على آخر سؤال
وهو​


إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> لي سؤال اخر من فضلكم
> مرفق مع المشاركة ملف لورشة صناعية صغيرة مسقطها الأفقي هو الملف المرفق يوضع بكل دور ثلاث مكينات وزن الواحدة 3 طن مسطحها 1.5*2 متر
> اسئل عن فرضيات التصميم هل يتم ادخال حمل الماكينة حمل موزع علي مساحتها مضروبا في 1.3 لتحويل الحمل الحي لحمل ديناميكي و اقوم بتغيير اماكن هذا المكينات من مكان لأخر حتي يتم الحصول علي اعلي اجهادات ممكنة؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



هذه الماكينات تثبت في أماكنها ولا تتحرك ولذلك الأفضل لها أن تصمم لها قواعد منفصلة وتكون مرتكزة عليها.
وبخصوص توزيع الحمل فلابد من معرفة أماكن تثبيت هذه الماكينات لأن أماكن تثبيتها هي من ينتقل من خلالها حمل الماكينة إلى الأساسات
أي أن الماكينة إذا كانت تثبت على كامل مساحتها فبالتالي تقومي بقسمة حمل الماكينة على كامل المساحة 
ولكن لو كانت الماكينة تثبت في أماكن محددة فتقومي بقسمة حمل الماكينة على مساحة هذه الأماكن المحددة فقط وبالتالي هذا الحمل هو ما نقوم بتصميم القواعد عليه
هذا ما أردت الاشارة إليه لأنه أهم نقطة 
أماكن التثبيت
أرجو أن تكون المعلومة وصلت​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك م رزق و جزاك خيرا 
اسمح لي فقط ان اضع الترجمة

السلام عليكم 
المشاركة بها عدة اسئلة سأحاول الرد عليها على معظمها باذن الله 


اقتباس : 
بالنسبة لأرضيات البدروم فهي قد تكون معرضة لأحمال عالية فقد تكون جراج للسيارات و قد يكون البدروم مع الدور الأرضي عبارة عن فيلا دوبلكس 
اريد ان اعر ف متي نتركها دكة عادية و اشترطات تلك الدكةمن حيث التصميم و التنفيذ وأرتفاعات الخرسانة 
ومتي نلجأ لعملها مسلحة و هل تكون طبقة واحدة من التسليح ام طبقتين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

بالنسبة لارضيات البدروم = البلاطات الارضية = الكتلة على SoG = الصف فيعتمد تصميمها على الاحمال الواقعة عليها ويتم تصميمها SOG اساس على وخصوصا عندما تكون الااحمال عالية (ارضية مستودعات او مصانع) وفي هذه الحالة عندما تزيد عن 20 سم يتم تنفيذ شبكتي تسليح علوية وسفلية او متحركة كراجات (الصغيرة) تكون في العادة تكون السماكة بحدود 15 سم وبشبكة تسليح واحدة (توضع في الاعلى) 6T10mm/Each الطريق اما في امباني السكنية فتكون من 10-15 سم ومسحلة بشبكة 6T8mm/Each علوية واحدة الطريق. 
ويفضل استخدام خرسانة مسلحة لمنع حصول التشققات في الارضية الدكة خرسانة اما = خرسانة عادية خرسانة عادي = كتلة cocrete اما قوة الخرسانة فيجب الا تقل عن 250 كغم / سم 2 خصوصا لارضيات المصانع او الكراجات (حيث ان اي طبقات عزل (حماية) مثل الايبوكسي او البولي يرثين يجب الا تقل قوة الكسر عن 250 كغم / سم اما في البلاطات التي ستم التبليط عليها فيمكن استخدام قوة كسر 200 كغم / سم 2. 
البلاطة تصمم على اساس سلابي عن رتبة (يجب الا يقل الدمك للتربة اسفل البلاطة عن 95 ٪ حسب البركتور المعدل). ويفضل رش مادة الألياف المعدنية غير = hardner على سطح الخرسانة واستخدام الصقل الجيد لزيادة مقاومة الخرسانة للتاكل وكذلك تقليل التشققات في الخرسانة وذلك لارضيات المصانع والكراجات. 
وحسب متطلبات الكود الامريكي المجلس الدولي للمطارات يتم تنفيذ البلاطات الارضية كبلاطة عائمة تعويم بلاطة اي انها غير مرتبطة بالاعمدة او الجدران الداخيلة او المحيطية. 

اما طريقة التنفيذ فتتم كما يلي 

وصلات للخرسانة 
مقدمة 
جميع ملموسة ، وضعت مرة واحدة ، وعقد طفيفة خلال عملية المعالجة ، وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي للالشقوق السطحية الصغيرة التي تظهر أثناء عملية المعالجة. عندما وضعت ، وسوف ملموسة توسيع و / أو عقد قليلا مع درجة حرارة الغرفة. ولذلك يستحسن أن تتضمن شكلا من أشكال التحرك المشترك ضمن أكبر الكتل ، ولا سيما تلك 6m خ 6m في خطة أو أكبر. 
أي بنية الملموسة التي سوف تتطلب العديد من مفاصل الحركة ، فقد تم تصميم أفضل من مهندس مدني أو الهيكلي. 
حركة المفاصل ومفيدة أيضا عند وضع ملموسة داخل منطقة تحدها الجدران أو المباني ، أو عندما يكون الجسم مثل تغطية فتحة والتي ستدرج ضمن لوح ، لأنها تسمح للملموسة لتوسيع و / أو العقد دون الضغط على نقل و الهياكل الأخرى ، مما تسبب تصدعات داخل البلاط ، أو الجدار ، وغطاء متولى حسن ، وما إلى ذلك. 






تباعد 


التوصية المعتادة هو شكل من أشكال حركة المفاصل المراد إنشاؤها في لوح غير معززة في الفصل بين ما يقرب من 30 مرات سمك البلاطة. لذلك ، للوح سميك 100mm ، ينبغي أن يكون هناك بعض عن كل مشترك من 100m = 3000mm × 30 = كل 3.0 - 3.6m و، في لوح 150mm ، 150 × 30 = = 4500mm 4.5 5.4m. وبطبيعة الحال ، هناك بعض الفسحة مع هذه الحسابات ، ويمكن وضع المفاصل لتتزامن مع الدورات الفرقة أو أن يكون 'تركز' داخل لوح لأسباب جمالية. 
أنواع المشتركة 
وتستخدم وصلات مختلفة لأغراض مختلفة 


توسيع المفاصل 
تسمح التوسع والانكماش من البلاط دون توليد القوى المدمر المحتمل داخل الكتلة نفسها أو في الهياكل المحيطة بها. توسيع المفاصل وعادة ما تكون كاملة 'الفجوة' بين الخلجان المجاورة ، أي هناك فاصل واضح في الخرسانة وحديد التسليح أي التي قد تكون موجودة. حيث يتم 'مرتبطة الخلجان المجاورة' معا عن طريق أشرطة المسمار ، وهذه المسامير والأكمام في واحد من الخلجان للسماح للتوسع عقده مع توليد الضغوط داخل الكتلة. 


2 -- تقلص المفاصل 
المعروف أيضا باسم 'انكماش المفاصل ، هذا النوع من مشترك يسمح فقط للانكماش أو تقلص من بلاطة ، كما يمكن أن يتوقع أثناء عملية المعالجة. 


3 -- مراقبة المفاصل الكراك 
كما لاحظ بعض الطرافة مرة واحدة ، "لا يوجد سوى نوعين من الاسمنت ، وهذا الذي تصدع ، وتلك التي على وشك أن الكراك". مفاصل التحكم الكراك هي مشتركة تقلص جزئيا التي شكلت والتي تهدف لضمان أنه عندما لا الكراك ملموسة ، من الشقوق بطريقة يمكن التنبؤ بها في مكان محدد. 
4 -- مفاصل البناء 
على الرغم من أن هذا النوع من المشترك ليست حركة حقيقية مشتركة ، وهو شكل شائع مشتركة ملموسة في مجال البناء وبحيث يتم تضمين هنا للتأكد من اكتمالها. يمكن أن تكون مفاصل البناء الأفقي أو الرأسي وتتشكل عندما تمت مقاطعة موضع ملموسة لسبب ما. وقد يكون من نهاية عمل يوم واحد أو قد يكون أن بعض الأعمال الأخرى بحاجة إلى أن تستكمل قبل استئناف التنسيب ، ولكن النتيجة واحدة -- سطح 'يتم تشكيل مثل علاجات محددة وضعها ، ومن ثم الطازجة والبلاستيك يسكب ملموسة ضد هذا 'سطح' بعض نقطة في وقت لاحق في الوقت المناسب. 
المواد اللازمة للخرسانة المفاصل 


هناك العديد من المواد المختلفة المستخدمة في تشكيل كتل الخرسانة في المفاصل ، ولكن أكثرها شيوعا هي : -- 


مرنة مجلس الإدارة : 
ألف ، للانضغاط ليفي ، ومجلس إدارة مرنة ، مثل 'فليكسسيل' ، وهي رخيصة ومتوفرة بسهولة من التجار بناة 'في الشرائط قبل قطع من العمق المطلوب ، صراحة لخلق فواصل التمدد. ومن عادة 12mm ، 20mm 25mm سميكة وأو سمك الصحيح للمشترك وينبغي اختيار. وينبغي أن لا تكون مشتركة على نطاق أوسع من 30mm. 
المسامير : 
400 600mm طويلة ، 20 32mm في قطر والمصنوعة من الصلب الصف 250. 
ولاصق : 
وهناك ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية هي : -- 
سكب § الساخن ، البيتومين عادة في الأصل. ليس في الوقت الحاضر يستخدم على نطاق واسع كما كانت مرة واحدة. 
§ تطبيق الباردة -- في كثير من الأحيان مزيج polysulphide جزئين يتضمن علاج الراتنج وكيل مثل Colpor 200 أو Thioflex. وعادة ما تطبق عن طريق بندقية المصطكي وتلطيف مع سكين المعجون. وتسرب الأكثر استخداما مشتركا. 
§ -- تكلفة المرنة قبل تشكيلها ، ولغة التجارة ، وغير شرعي "الحق" للعمل مع. أن ضغط الحاجة وإدراجه ضمن نظيفة بدقة وبشكل جيد تماما مشحم شكلت المشتركة. 
يتم توفير تسرب في حاوية من مختلف الأحجام ، لتناسب المهمة في متناول اليد ، مع مانعات التسرب مختلفة تستخدم في مشاريع مختلفة. سوف تجار بناة 'تقديم المشورة بشأن تسرب الأنسب لمشروع معين ، إذا تم تحديد أي منها. قبل تطبيق مانع التسرب ، يجب أن تكون مشتركة تنظيفها لإزالة أي laitance والغبار أو مادة ضارة أخرى. حصى التفجير هو الأسلوب المفضل من قبل تنظيف مشتركة لوضع الختم ولكن الانفجار من الهواء المضغوط بعناية فائقة بهدف وعادة ما تعمل فقط كذلك على مفاصل جديدة. تسرب يميل إلى السندات الأفضل يجب على المشترك أن تكون جافة وخالية من حركة المرور لال 24 ساعة الأولى. ويمكن وضع غطاء مؤقت خلال مشتركة لمنع الاتجار غير مقصود. 
Dowelled المفاصل 
حيث يتم تغطية منطقة واسعة مع ملموسة ، وينقسم عادة إلى لوح عدد من الخلجان وترتبط الخلجان المجاورة لبعضها البعض عن طريق المسامير ، أطوال قصيرة من قضيب من الفولاذ جزءا لا يتجزأ من نصف واحد في الخليج ونصف في الدول المجاورة لها. 
في خليج البناء البديل ، يتم وضع المسامير في الخليج الأولى والبارزة اليسار ، لتكون أكثر بالخرسانة عندما يسكب الخليج الثانية. في تشغيل مستمر خرسانة (CRCR) ، وهو شكل آلية عالية من الخرسانة المستخدمة عادة فقط على مشاريع أكبر جدا من هذا القبيل الطرق الرئيسية والممرات ، والمسامير وصناعة السيارات في إدراجها في ملموسة كما هو المنصوص عليه ، والتي شكلت مشترك الرطب أو خفض كما هو مطلوب. 






وينبغي أن تكون المسامير 600mm طويلة والمصنوعة من الفولاذ الطري (الصف 250). في فواصل التمدد ، والمسامير وdiamter 25mm 300mm في المراكز ، ولكن لانكماش المفاصل ، والمسامير قد تكون أقصر قليلا ، 400mm في طول وقطر 20mm ، 300mm مرة أخرى في المراكز. ومن الضروري أن يتم محاذاة المسامير أن يكون مستوى مع الطائرة من لوح وموازية لبعضها البعض لتجنب خلق تؤكد داخل حركة لوح عندما يحدث. 
فواصل التمدد Dowelled 
فواصل التمدد تتكون من قطعة ومرنة لمجلس انضغاط ، مثل 'وتصدرت ، فليكسسيل' مع تسرب للماء وتقع بين الخلجان المجاورة أو بين البلاط وجوه أخرى ثابتة. 
لتوسيع dowelled مشتركة ، ينبغي أن يكون المسمار دي المستعبدين لمدة نصف لمنع ذلك 'التمسك' إلى ملموسة ومما يحد من حرية التنقل. في التطبيقات الثقيلة ، مثل الطرق ، وإزالة المستعبدين ونصف وتوج أكمام ، أو مغمد في فيلم من البلاستيك ، لضمان حرية الحركة. يجب رصد اعتماد لدعم المسامير والحفاظ على اتساقها دقيقة في حين أن يصلب الخليج الأولى. 



وسيقوم المجلس مرونة تحتاج إلى حفر لاستيعاب المسامير وحواف مشتركة ينبغي أن توسع لمنع arrissed spalling. مرة واحدة وشددت الخليج الثانية ، يمكن أن تكون مختومة المشتركة التوسع مع تسرب prvent مناسبة لدخول الماء والأملاح أو المخلفات. 
تقلص المفاصل Dowelled 
مع تقلص dowelled المفاصل ، ومرة أخرى المسامير دي المستعبدين لنصف. في بعض الحالات ، فإن التغطية تمتد الى الخليج الأولى حتى عندما يتم تشكيل مشتركة الانتهاء ، هو معزول تماما المسمار الصلب من أي ماء أو الأملاح التي قد تجد طريقها إلى المشترك. مصراع لديه المؤقتة السابقة تعلق على الحافة العلوية لخلق فجوة من شأنها أن تستوعب في نهاية المطاف تسرب المشتركة. وarrissed وحافة ملموسة لمنع spalling. 

مرة واحدة وشددت والخليج الأول بما فيه الكفاية والسابقين واغلاق تمت إزالة ، ويمكن سكب الخليج الثانية. المشترك بين الخلجان الضيقة المجاورة يولد درجة عالية من التعشيق بين الركام. بعد فترة من تصلب سمح لخليج الثانية ، ويمكن اغلاق مشتركة مع تسرب المناسبة. 
مفاصل التحكم Dowelled 
مراقبة Dowelled المفاصل (المفاصل دمية) هي الأكثر شيوعا على الطرق السريعة والمطارات الانشاءات المدرج ، حيث تستخدم القطارات ملموسة تشغيل مستمر ويمكن أن تضاف تلقائيا المسامير. 

محفز صدع في قاعدة البلاط أدرجت تكون قد و'بداية' المشتركة التي أنشأتها النشر في لحظة حرجة خلال عملية علاج أو إدخال السابق الرطبة عندما يتم وضع ملموسة. 
غير dowelled المفاصل 
المفاصل غير dowelled تميل فقط يمكن العثور عليها في ضوء استخدام التطبيقات ، مثل المسارات السكنية ، والباحات والممرات. هناك حجة جيدة لجميع المفاصل أن dowelled ما لم تكن هناك ظروف مخففة ، ولكن الممارسة موقع والتقاليد يميل إلى اتباع ابسط وارخص الخيار عندما يترك للاجهزة الخاصة بها. 
توسيع المفاصل 
فواصل التمدد غير dowelled ليست شائعة وخاصة بين اثنين من الخلجان ملموسة جديدة ، ولكن واجهت في بعض الأحيان على أنها المشتركة بين البلاط وميزة أخرى جديدة ثابتة ، مثل الجدار ، والجدار (أو ميزة أخرى) ليست قادرة على يجري dowelled. هذه السلسلة من 3 المخططات يوضح تشكيل لتوسيع مشتركة بين اثنين من ألواح جديدة ، ولكن نفس المبادئ تنطبق لبناء توسيع المشتركة بين حائط ولوح ل. 



وينبغي أن توضع شرائح مرنة عموديا ضد الحافة الصلبة ، مثل جدار أو في الوجه ليلقي بالفعل ملموسة بلاطة وعادة ما يتم تعيين 30mm تحت مستوى سطح الانتهاء من عملية لاحتواء تسرب والسندات الكسارة ، إذا يتم تحديد واحد. قد يكون وضع شريط لحشو مؤقت على رأس المجلس المرن للحفاظ على الخطوط المشتركة من خلال عملية التنسيب. تتم إزالة هذا الشريط حشو مؤقت بمجرد تصلب ملموسة للكشف عن فجوة المطلوبة للتسرب. 

وينبغي أن تكون مختومة وأعلى مشترك مع تسرب المناسبة التي تبقى أقل قليلا من أعلى مشترك. 
عندما ختم توسيع المشتركة بين مانع التسرب ولوح الجدار ، والباردة من أجل تطبيقها من خلال بندقية المصطكي هو الخيار الأسهل. 
انكماش المفاصل 
تقلص المفاصل هي أبسط من المفاصل وذلك لأنها هي أساسا قطع في ملموسة وتعزيز خلق للسماح للانكماش الطبيعية من الخرسانة (بسبب علاج و / أو التغير في درجة الحرارة) على ان تتم من دون توليد الكراك الذي يحفز قوى الشد داخل بلاطة. 



وتتشكل عن طريق دمج ل25 × 25mm الخشب أو البلاستيك المشترك السابق ، في عملية لا تزال مبتلة ، وإزالة لمرة واحدة ثم تصلب حدث ، وملء الفراغ مع تسرب مناسبة. 
مفاصل التحكم الكراك (المفاصل الدمية) 
هذا النوع من المشترك هو الأكثر شيوعا واجه على خطة ملموسة تمهد مطبوع ، 
سكنية خاصة المداخل والباحات 
. 
لإنشاء خلال البناء ، قد تكون السيطرة على المفاصل التي شكلت قبل قطاع الأخشاب باستخدام و / أو إملج الحز. إدراج محفز الكراك سوف تساعد على ضمان تكسير يحدث بالضبط في المكان الصحيح. اعتمادا على نوع من العمل المشترك ، مطلوب إضافية قد تكون ضرورية مرة واحدة وخلوه من الخرسانة. وإذا كان الخشب أو غيرها وقد استخدم سابقا مؤقتة لإنشاء المشتركة التي شكلت الرطب ، يجب إزالته ومشتركة مختومة مع تسرب مناسب. polysulphide عادة مثل Thioflex 
منشور المفاصل تقطع عادة مدة أسبوع أو أكثر بعد الختم ، بحيث ملموسة وكان لها قدر معقول من الوقت لعلاج وتجنب 'spalling' عند حواف قطع ، وبالنسبة للتسرب لحماية السطح من الغبار ملموسة. وينبغي على أي حساب يسمح ملموسة لبقية الغبار على السطح لأية فترة من الوقت كما أنه سيتم تعيين ويمكن أن يتلف السطح عندما قسرا. 
وقطع المتمردون الى الرصيف الشفاء باستخدام القوة رأى مع شفرة الماس ، ويجب أن تكون بين 25 ٪ و 33 ٪ من عمق البلاطة. عربة محمولة على الكلمة رأى ستضمن خفض مرتبة والحقيقي هو المحرز ؛ باليد مناشير قطع لديهم ميل إلى 'تمايل' أثناء عملية القطع ، مما خفض الاستقامة مع كل من ساق الكلب مرة أخرى. إذا كان الخروج باليد قطع رأى هو الخيار الوحيد ، وهو دليل السكك الحديدية مناسبة ينبغي أن تستخدم للحفاظ على قطع مستقيمة وصحيحة. 
بناء المفاصل 
وكما ذكر أعلاه ، البناء المفاصل وانقطاع في استمرارية بنية محددة ، بدلا من ملامح السيطرة ، مثل تمدد والانكماش أو الكراك المفاصل التحكم ، وهذا يعني ، من خلال وجودهم هناك ضرورة وليس بسبب أي اعتبار الهندسة الحيوية. 
البناء العمودي بسيط المشتركة 
والسبب الأكثر شيوعا لوجود المشترك البناء هو وقف العمل لهذا اليوم. النظر في عمل كبير لوح الذي يتم صب كجزء من خطة الطريق : لا يمكن أن يستمر لمدة 24 ساعة يوميا ، وهكذا ، عندما وضع حد لتحول العمل هو الوصول ، ويتدفق إلى نهايته ، ووضع حد لهذا ، كثيرا ما يعرف باسم أ 'أوقفوا نهاية' ، 'المثير نهاية' أو 'يوم المشترك ، يجب أن يكون أنيق نسبيا ومرتبة بحيث يمكن أن يستمر العمل في اليوم التالي ، والاستمرار في النهاية من وقف في اليوم السابق. ويرد أبسط شكل البناء المشترك في مثل هذا السيناريو المعاكس. 
في بعض الحالات ، قد يكون من الأفضل 'قفل معا' ولوح عبر مقاولات مشتركة في مثل هذه الطريقة التي يمكن نقلها عبر قص القوات المشتركة. dowelled وغالبا ما يتم ذلك عن طريق شكل ما من أشكال مشتركة على النحو الموصوف أعلاه ، ولكن البديل هو استخدام ما يعرف باسم 'إرتج المشتركة. 
وهناك أنواع مختلفة من المفاصل أو الأشكال هز خفيف. بعض خلق الأساسية 'تداخل' المشتركة ، والبعض قد تكون مربعة ، وليس شبه منحرف ، ولكن أبسط نوع ، واحد لدينا تستخدم في معظم الاحيان ، يظهر هنا. 
مع هذا النوع من البناء المشترك ، مفتاح "شبه منحرف" تم إنشاؤه في نهاية وقف باستخدام 'يعلق' السابق لوقف اغلاق نهاية. 
في السابق ، والتي تحتاج إلى إزالة لتسهيل يصب اللاحقة ، وكثيرا ما يكون طول وشكل مسطح من الخشب ، مسمر على مصراع ورسمت مع قوالب الإصدار عامل (صابون زيت). 
وبمجرد استئناف التنسيب ، وتدفقات ملموسة من البلاستيك في الفراغ الناجم عن السابق والعمل الجديد هو 'ربط' لأنه في اليوم السابق. 
البناء المشترك مع أشرطة المبتدئين 
آخر يستخدم إلى حد ما البناء الموحد المشترك ما يعرف باسم 'المبتدئين البارات' معا لادراك التعادل يصب منفصلة. أشرطة المبتدئين وعادة ما تكون طويلة و600mm 12 - 20mm المسامير الصلب قطرها ، على الرغم من ذلك ، في بعض الحالات شبكة الصلب ، ويمكن استخدامها. يتم إدراج والحانات ، وعادة ما تكون في المراكز 450 600mm ، في نهاية وقف البلاستيك لعمقها نصف في نهاية اليوم. لمتابعة العمل ، وعندما يحدث ذلك ، يغلف نصف بارزة من المسامير ، وبالتالي تأمين معا الخليجين. 
قد يبدو أن هذا النوع من المشترك يبدو مماثلا للمشترك توسيع dowelled يتضح أعلاه ، ولكن تجدر الإشارة إلى أنه لم يحرز أي سكن للتوسع أو حركة أخرى ، وأن هذا هو مشترك أدنى بكثير ، من وجهة مهندس ل رأي ، إلى أن تظهر من قبل. 



في حين كانت قيمة هذا شكل معين من أشكال مشتركة مع بداية القضبان قد تكون أقل وضوحا على slabwork الأفقي ، واستخدامه هو سمة عادية من سمات البناء العمودي ، حيث جدار خرساني أو التوكيل قد تحتاج إلى تدفق في عدد من الأبواب أو المصاعد ' ، مع كل مقطع مرتبطة السابقة عن السلامة الهيكلية. 
عندما تستخدم على الهياكل العمودية ، والمشترك في حد ذاته هو ، بطبيعة الحال الأفقي ، ويمكن أن تعود المياه الراكدة أو laitance إذا تركت عرضة لعناصر لأي فترة من الزمن. ولذا فمن الضروري أن يتم تنظيفها سطح مشتركة مع فرشاة سلك أو أداة scabbler قبل وضع مصاعد لاحقة. 
البناء الأفقي البسيط المشتركة 
هذا النوع من البناء المشترك هو الأكثر شيوعا وجدت في ثانوية أشغال الهندسة المدنية. على سبيل المثال المبين هنا هو من بناء غرفة فتحة. يتم وضع أول قاعدة ملموسة ، ويمكن أن تترك لفترة من الوقت ، أو قد يكون المقطع الغرفة الأولى وضعت وجهها ، أو وضعت واحدة أو اثنتين من دورات هندسة البناء بالطوب اكثر او اقل على الفور. بعض الوقت في وقت لاحق ، ويمكن وضع القناة وhaunching على الفور ، المقاطع غرفة أخرى أو بالطوب واضاف كما هو مطلوب لإحضار الغرفة إلى مستوى الجزء الأسفل ، وملموسة haunching الخارجية وضعت في المكان. هذا وسوف ينتج عن ذلك بسيط ، أفقي مشترك في واجهة البناء من اثنين
الترجمة من خلال موقع الجوجل و لمن يريد تصحيح المصطلحات فليتفضل بالأفادة للجميع


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 مايو 2010)

Hany Ahmed Omar قال:


> المهندس رزق حجاوي أجاب على كل الأسئلة بشرح وافي تماما
> 
> وأحب أن أضيف فقط اجابة على آخر سؤال
> وهو​
> ...


 مشكور اخي الكريم للتواصل
الماكينة اخي تتواجد 3 ماكينات بكل دور يعني ارضي و اول و ثاني و لم تحدد بعد اماكن تثبيتها هل مطلوب مني ان اطلب من المالك ان يحدد اماكن التثبيت تلك لتحديد اماكن التحميل ام انه افضل عمل حالات تحميل كما تعودنا و افتراض الworest case مثل حالة صيانة او فك المكينات و بالتالي عند فك جزءمن المكيتنات ووضعها في مكان اخر لعمل الصيانة مثلا نكون بعمل اقصي الحلات و اسوأها قد حققنا جميع حالات التحميل التي قد يمر بها المنشأ
كما ان حضرتك لم تعقب علي ضرب ذلك الحمل في معامل 1.3 للحصول علي الحمل الأستاتيكي المكافيء للحمل الديناميكي
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (23 مايو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم للتواصل
> الماكينة اخي تتواجد 3 ماكينات بكل دور يعني ارضي و اول و ثاني و لم تحدد بعد اماكن تثبيتها هل مطلوب مني ان اطلب من المالك ان يحدد اماكن التثبيت تلك لتحديد اماكن التحميل ام انه افضل عمل حالات تحميل كما تعودنا و افتراض الworest case مثل حالة صيانة او فك المكينات و بالتالي عند فك جزءمن المكيتنات ووضعها في مكان اخر لعمل الصيانة مثلا نكون بعمل اقصي الحلات و اسوأها قد حققنا جميع حالات التحميل التي قد يمر بها المنشأ
> كما ان حضرتك لم تعقب علي ضرب ذلك الحمل في معامل 1.3 للحصول علي الحمل الأستاتيكي المكافيء للحمل الديناميكي
> جزاك الله خيرا



لا بد من معرفة هذه الاستفسارات من المالك أو من المهندس المسئول عن هذه الماكينات(Electro Mechanical) 
1-أماكن التثبيت لحساب الأحمال
2-كيفية صيانة الماكينات هل يتم فكها من أماكنها ونقلها أم تكون الصيانة بنفس المكان المثبتة به الماكينة (وهذه النفطة مهمة لأنه لو كانت صيانة الماكينات تتطلب نقلها من مكانها لماكن آخر بالسقف فبالتالي يكون الأفضل أن يكون التصميم كما قلتي بافتراض الحالة الأسوأ more critical)
3-كيفية التثبيت لماذا لاننا لو افترضنا أن هذه الماكينات تثبت باستخدام bolts بطول مثلا 15 سم وبالتالي لابد أن يكون سمك بلاطة السقف أكبر من ذلك لضمان أكبر قوة تماسك للbolts بالسقف 

وبخصوص ضرب الحمل الاستاتيكي للماكينة في معامل 1.3 فأن والله لا أعلم إن كان صحيحا أم لا 
وأعتقد أن المهندس المسئول عن هذه الماكينات قد يكون عنده علم لان الماكينات عندما تصمم يكون في بيناتها أحمالها الاستاتيكية والديناميكية والله أعلم​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 مايو 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المشاركة بها عدة اسئلة سأحاول الرد عليها على معظمها باذن الله
> 
> بالنسبة لارضيات البدروم=البلاطات الارضية=slab on grade =s.o.g فيعتمد تصميمها على الاحمال الواقعة عليها ويتم تصميمها على اساس s.o.g وخصوصا عندما تكون الااحمال عالية (ارضية مستودعات او مصانع ) وفي هذه الحالة عندما تزيد عن 20سم يتم تنفيذ شبكتي تسليح علوية وسفلية او متحركة كراجات (الصغيرة) تكون في العادة تكون السماكة بحدود 15 سم وبشبكة تسليح واحدة (توضع في الاعلى )6t10mm/each way اما في امباني السكنية فتكون من 10-15 سم ومسحلة بشبكة واحدة علوية 6t8mm/each way.
> ...


 لي استفسار هذه البلاطات تمثل علي برامج التصميم و ليكن مثلا برنامج الساب؟؟؟؟؟
و هل وجود الأرضية المسلحة يغني عن وجود الدكة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 مايو 2010)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> لا بد من معرفة هذه الاستفسارات من المالك أو من المهندس المسئول عن هذه الماكينات(electro mechanical)
> 
> 1-أماكن التثبيت لحساب الأحمال
> 2-كيفية صيانة الماكينات هل يتم فكها من أماكنها ونقلها أم تكون الصيانة بنفس المكان المثبتة به الماكينة (وهذه النفطة مهمة لأنه لو كانت صيانة الماكينات تتطلب نقلها من مكانها لماكن آخر بالسقف فبالتالي يكون الأفضل أن يكون التصميم كما قلتي بافتراض الحالة الأسوأ more critical)
> ...


 بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا معلومات قيمة


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (23 مايو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> لي استفسار هذه البلاطات تمثل علي برامج التصميم و ليكن مثلا برنامج الساب؟؟؟؟؟
> و هل وجود الأرضية المسلحة يغني عن وجود الدكة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هذه البلاطات لا تحتاج للتصميم
فهي تؤخذ قيم تسليحها كما قال المهندس رزق أقل قيم لحديد التسليح
لأنها مرتكزة على التربة rested on soil
وقيم التسليح فقط لمنع عدم حدوث شروخ بالخرسانة 

ما معنى الدكة؟؟هل تقصدي بها قسطة الردم؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 مايو 2010)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> هذه البلاطات لا تحتاج للتصميم
> فهي تؤخذ قيم تسليحها كما قال المهندس رزق أقل قيم لحديد التسليح
> لأنها مرتكزة على التربة rested on soil
> وقيم التسليح فقط لمنع عدم حدوث شروخ بالخرسانة​
> ...


اخي الكريم
لو دققت في بداية شرح اخانا الفاضل م رزق 
تصمم البلاطات طبقا للاحمال الواقعة عليها و تكون اكثر من 20 سم و بشبكتين تسليح 
اذا فهي لها تصميم في حالات الأرضيات المعرضة للأجهادات العالية و هو موضوع سؤالي
مشكور مرة اخري للتواصل و بارك الله فيك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 مايو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> لي استفسار هذه البلاطات تمثل علي برامج التصميم و ليكن مثلا برنامج الساب؟؟؟؟؟
> و هل وجود الأرضية المسلحة يغني عن وجود الدكة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 السلام عليكم
نعم يمكن تصميم البلاطة الارضية Slab on Grade على برنامج الساب او السيف.
هل وجود الارضية المسلحة يغني عن الدكة ؟
للاسف لم استطع فهم سؤالك لاتمكن من الرد عليه.


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 مايو 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نعم يمكن تصميم البلاطة الارضية Slab on Grade على برنامج الساب او السيف.
> هل وجود الارضية المسلحة يغني عن الدكة ؟
> للاسف لم استطع فهم سؤالك لاتمكن من الرد عليه.


بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير
هل هناك قالب معين علي الساب لتمثيل ال Slab on Grade علي الساب حيث الأصدار الذي اعمل به اصدار 9 
و كيف يتم تمثيل الأعمدة و قد وضحت حضرتك انه لا يوجد ربط بين الأعمدة و تلك البلاطات ام ان فهمي للموضوع غير صحيح؟؟؟؟؟؟
السؤال الثاني عن الدكة انه في حالة وضع Slab on Grade مسلحة تكفي للأرضية ام نعمل طبقة اخري بالخرسانة العادية ؟؟؟؟
شكرا للتواصل


----------



## حسان2 (23 مايو 2010)

الأخت الكريمة اقرأ وارتقي
موضوعك اللذي بدأت به هذه المشاركات متشعب, ولكن يبدو أنه تم التركيز على موضوع البلاطات على وسط مرن "slab on grade" وهو الموضوع اللذي سأقصر مشاركتي هذه حوله:
اضافة لممعلومات الغزيرة اللتي تفضل بها الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي بهذا الخصوص مشكورا أود أن أضيفبعض الأفكار الأساسية بهذا الخصوص ربما تغني الموضوع:
1- البلاطات على وسط مرن " slabs on grade" id" هي بلاطات تستند مباشرة على sub grade مضغوطة بالطرق النظامية ومحققة للشروط الخاصة بها ومن حيث المبدأ تدرس هذه البلاطات , وتحدد سماكاتها لتحمل القوى الداخلية الناتجة عن الحمولات المتوقعة عليها بأنواعها دون اعتبار للتسليح أي أن المقطع الخرساني يدرس بحيث لا تتجاوز اجهادات الشد "modulus of rupture" والضغط "الناتجة عن الانعطاف" والقص الاجهادات المقبولة للخرسانة المستعملة, ومن ثم يضاف تلسيح انشائي "nominal reinforcement" لتحقيق متطلبات الانكماش والزحف " shrinkage & creep " ويراعا تنفيذ فواصل " صب وانكماش وتمدد ...." حسب الحاجة ومتطلبات الكود المتبع لتخفيف أثر الانكماش والزحف مع الزمن, وفي حالات قليلة عندما يراد تخفيف السماكة اللازمة يلجأ لوضع تسليح فعال في البلاطات وأخذه بالاعتبار عند تصميمها
2- تتعرض البلاطات على وسط مرن بحسب وظيفتها لأنواع مختلفة من الحمولات يجب تدقيق الاجهادات الداخلية وفقا لها "حسب الحال " وأهم هذ ه الحمولات هي:
أ- حمولة عجلات الآليات المحتمل مرورها على البلاطة وتواتر هذا المرور "تكراره يوميا" 
ب - حموللات موزعة بانتظام فوق البلاطة " مثل حالة التخزين"
ج - حمولة خطية موزعة على طول معين " مثل احتمال وجود جدران"
د - حمولة مركزة ناجمو عن أعمدة معدنية مثلا "مثل حالة وجود أعمدة محملة مباشرة على البلاطة وتحمل منشأة ثانوية ضمن المنشأة الأساسية mezzanine for example"
ويجب دراسة البلاطة لأكثر من نوع من الحمولات السابقة في حال احتمال تواجدها, كما يجب دراستها لأي نوع آخر من الحمولات يرى المصمم احتمال تواجده خلال العمر الافتراضي للبلاطة
ومما لاشك فيه أنه يمكن استعمال كثير من البرامج الانشائية في دراسة هذه البلاطات ولعل أهمها من وجهة نظري برنامج csi safe .
3- من المهم جدا دراسة الفواصل اللازمة لهذا النوع من البلاطات وأنواع الفواصل وأماكنها وتفاصيلها بما ينسجم مع أبعاد البلاطة والحمولات المتوقعة عليها وطريقة تنفيذها ونوعية التربة تحتها وأماكن وجودها والظروف الطبيعية المحيطة بها خللا التنفيذ وبعده وقد أفاض الأخ رزق حجاوي في شرح هذه النقطة مشكورا
هذا باختصار شديد ما أردت توصيله بعد تجربة طويلة شملت عشرات آلاف الأمتار المربعة من دراسة وتنفيذ بلاطات من هذا النوع لأغراض مختلفة بدء من أرضيات المباني السكنية الى أرضيات المنشآت الصناعية ذات الاستعمالات الخاصة 
ولمزيد من التفاصيل أرفق لك نسخة من ملفين مهمين متعلقين بهذا الموضوع:
رابط الملف الأول:
http://www.mediafire.com/?5dywbdzgucj
و الملف الثاني يمكن ايجاده في المرفقات
كما تجدين في المرفقات برنامج صغير عبارة عن excel file تم برمجته وفق المتطلبات الأمريكية لهذا النوع من البلاطات وفيه أوراق خاصة بكل نوع من الحمولات الأساسية التي ذكرتها سابقا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 مايو 2010)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخت الكريمة اقرأ وارتقي
> موضوعك اللذي بدأت به هذه المشاركات متشعب, ولكن يبدو أنه تم التركيز على موضوع البلاطات على وسط مرن "slab on grade" وهو الموضوع اللذي سأقصر مشاركتي هذه حوله:
> اضافة لممعلومات الغزيرة اللتي تفضل بها الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي بهذا الخصوص مشكورا أود أن أضيفبعض الأفكار الأساسية بهذا الخصوص ربما تغني الموضوع:
> 1- البلاطات على وسط مرن " slabs on grade" id" هي بلاطات تستند مباشرة على sub grade مضغوطة بالطرق النظامية ومحققة للشروط الخاصة بها ومن حيث المبدأ تدرس هذه البلاطات , وتحدد سماكاتها لتحمل القوى الداخلية الناتجة عن الحمولات المتوقعة عليها بأنواعها دون اعتبار للتسليح أي أن المقطع الخرساني يدرس بحيث لا تتجاوز اجهادات الشد "modulus of rupture" والضغط "الناتجة عن الانعطاف" والقص الاجهادات المقبولة للخرسانة المستعملة, ومن ثم يضاف تلسيح انشائي "nominal reinforcement" لتحقيق متطلبات الانكماش والزحف " shrinkage & creep " ويراعا تنفيذ فواصل " صب وانكماش وتمدد ...." حسب الحاجة ومتطلبات الكود المتبع لتخفيف أثر الانكماش والزحف مع الزمن, وفي حالات قليلة عندما يراد تخفيف السماكة اللازمة يلجأ لوضع تسليح فعال في البلاطات وأخذه بالاعتبار عند تصميمها
> ...


السلام عليكم
أشكر لاستاذنا المهندس حسان على هذه المشاركة القيمة والتي تثري الموضوع.
اعود لمشاركة سابقة لتوضيح معنى البلاطة الارضية العائمة وفي المرفق سكتش يوضح البلاطات الارضية العائمة Float Slab on Grade والتي تكون غير مرتبطة بأي جزء من هيكل المبنى حيث نقل الحمولة مباشرة للطبقات السفلية Sub grade والتي يتطلب فيها الدحل compaction حسب البروكتور المعدل أكبر من 95%.




وسأستكمل ما بدات به وهي طريقة تصميم البلاطات الارضية بالطريقة اليدويةSlab on Grade
وحتى لا اطيل في المشاركة وللاستفادة منها بشكل أكبر اضع الموقع مباشرة
SLAB-ON-GRADE REINFORCING DESIGN
http://www.pdhonline.org/courses/s132/s132.htm
*CONCRETE FLOOR SLABS ON GRADE SUBJECTED TO HEAVY LOADS*​ *http://www.army.mil/usapa/eng/DR_pubs/dr_a/pdf/tm5_809_12.pdf*
*Guide for Design & construction of Concrete Parking Lots*
*ACI-330R-01*​
http://www.concreteresources.net/images/graphics/ACI-330_Design_Guide_for_Concrete_Parking_Lots.pdf


----------



## حسان2 (23 مايو 2010)

تأكيدا لما تفضل به الأخ رزق حجاوي عما أسماه "البلاطة العائمة" من المهم التأكيد على أن البلاطات على وسط مرن "slabs on grade" لا يصح وصلها بأي عنصر عالي الصلابة مثل عمود أو جدار أو وتد "column or wall or pile ......." واستنادها يكون كليا على التربة المضغوطة وفق الأصول تحتها, وفي حال تم وصلها تتحول البلاطة الى بلاطة معلقة suspended slab ودراستها مختلفة كليا عن البلاطات على وسط مرن ولا ينصح باستعمال مزيج من المفهومين لتفادي أسباب اضافية لتشققات غير مرغوب فيها, وفي حال تم استعمال هذا المزيج من الاستناد لسبب خاص "وأنا لا أنصح بذلك باي حال" فيجب دراسة البلاطة بعناية فائقة وأخذ كل الاحتياطات اللازمة لتقليل التشققات


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 مايو 2010)

حقيقة تعجزني كلمات الشكر و التقدير لكما استاذنا الفاضل م حسان و استاذنا رزق بارك الله فيكما و زادكم بسطة في العلم و ارتقيتم من الجنة اعلي الدرجات
الموضوع فعلا كبير و متشعب لكنه من الأسئلة المحيرة لمن يهتم باصول التصميم و عدم تجاهل التفاصيل الهامة وقد اثار حيرة عدد من الأخوة الأعضاء نسئل الله ان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و ينفعنا بما علمنا 
لي سؤال من فضلكم ما هو الSubgrade Modulus, k =؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و متي نلجأ ل"slabs on grade او نختار الsuspended slab ؟؟؟؟؟هل هناك حالات محددة مثل نوع النشاط او الأحمال الواقعة عليها او وجود المياه الجوفية او...........

سؤال اخر منزل السيارات ( الramp) هل نقوم ايضا بوضع بلاطةمسلحة له ؟؟؟؟


و اعذرونا ان اثقلنا عليكم باسئلتنا فالعلم بالتعلم و نحن نطلب العلم من سماحة اخلاقكم و خبرتكم العالية وللموضوع بقية ان شاء الله بعد تفحص جميع الملفات و المرفقات 
بارك الله في كل من اجاب و شارك و نسئلكم الدعاء للأحياء و الأموات


----------



## ايمن حسين (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الطرح والشرح الرائع


----------



## الهداف18 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك أخي على الموضوع القييم


----------



## احمد سكولز (15 فبراير 2011)

*تحياتى لكم اخوانى الكرام ... ازادكما الله من فضله وعلمه ... م / احمد :28:*​


----------



## المهندس الأَشهَب (16 فبراير 2011)

احسنت


----------



## محمود نظمى (21 يونيو 2011)

*هل يوجد ورقة اكسيل مثل المرفقة ولكن بالوحدات المترية؟*



حسان2 قال:


> الأخت الكريمة اقرأ وارتقي
> موضوعك اللذي بدأت به هذه المشاركات متشعب, ولكن يبدو أنه تم التركيز على موضوع البلاطات على وسط مرن "slab on grade" وهو الموضوع اللذي سأقصر مشاركتي هذه حوله:
> اضافة لممعلومات الغزيرة اللتي تفضل بها الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي بهذا الخصوص مشكورا أود أن أضيفبعض الأفكار الأساسية بهذا الخصوص ربما تغني الموضوع:
> 1- البلاطات على وسط مرن " slabs on grade" id" هي بلاطات تستند مباشرة على sub grade مضغوطة بالطرق النظامية ومحققة للشروط الخاصة بها ومن حيث المبدأ تدرس هذه البلاطات , وتحدد سماكاتها لتحمل القوى الداخلية الناتجة عن الحمولات المتوقعة عليها بأنواعها دون اعتبار للتسليح أي أن المقطع الخرساني يدرس بحيث لا تتجاوز اجهادات الشد "modulus of rupture" والضغط "الناتجة عن الانعطاف" والقص الاجهادات المقبولة للخرسانة المستعملة, ومن ثم يضاف تلسيح انشائي "nominal reinforcement" لتحقيق متطلبات الانكماش والزحف " shrinkage & creep " ويراعا تنفيذ فواصل " صب وانكماش وتمدد ...." حسب الحاجة ومتطلبات الكود المتبع لتخفيف أثر الانكماش والزحف مع الزمن, وفي حالات قليلة عندما يراد تخفيف السماكة اللازمة يلجأ لوضع تسليح فعال في البلاطات وأخذه بالاعتبار عند تصميمها
> ...



شكرا لكم على اثرائنا بهذه المعلومات الرائعة ولكن لى تساؤل .... هل يوجد ورقة اكسل مثل المرفقة ولكن بالوحدات المترية؟ هل لكم بأن تتفضلوا بارفاقها ان وجدت ولكم منا التحية والسلام


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الصاوى (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للشرح الجميل من مهندسينا الافاضل 
ولى سؤال 
متى اعمل فواصل فى البلاطة 
وكيف احددها
ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يونيو 2011)

تسجيل للمتابعة لاحقا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## سارية عثمان (21 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اساتذتنا الكرام وعلى القائمين على هذا المنتدى والذي يعتبر مرجعاً بحق .


----------



## ali_telp (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الرائع فعلا ساعدني في مجال عملي وجعله الله في مزان حسناتكم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (18 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى كريم (18 مارس 2013)

زادكم الله من فضله وعلمه


----------



## محمود نظمى (27 يوليو 2013)

هل هناك أى برامج تستخدم أو شرح باستخدام وحدات si لأن الوحدات الأمريكية لا نستخدمها فى الشرق الأوسط وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## engsasa (6 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

